# Anyone else struggling to find grouse?



## jdcherry (May 31, 2012)

KCRuger said:


> I hunted the Northern lower 4 day starting the 8th. Put up 7 grouse and 2 woodcock. Mostly wild flush did get 1 grouse in the bag. We covered a lot of ground. I found that heavy cover of young pop did not pay off. Found most of the birds in Pine boggy areas with a mix of young trees. Dog did his job though. Damn timber doodles are hard to hit. It was a great trip but I did not find the birds in areas I would have normally been excited about. Other guys in the area had the same luck as best I can tell.


What Counties were you hunting?


----------

